# Zanzarah-Nachfolger - Wir suchen DICH!



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Oktober 2012)

Moin moin zusammen.

Dieser Thread richtet sich an alle PC-Spieler die noch das gute alte "Zanzarah" kennen und lieben.
Wir Fans haben uns entschlossen den ersten Schritt in Richtung eines Nachfolgers zu beschreiten indem wir ein eigenes kleines Forum eröffnet haben in welchem wir nun Stück für Stück Ideen, Konzepte und Concept Arts sammeln möchten. 

Jeder der Interesse an Zanzarah oder ähnlich besonderen Spielen hatte/hat ist herzlich eingeladen unser Team zu verstärken und eigene Ideen und Fähigkeiten miteinzubringen. 
Das neue Forum findet ihr unter Fanzarah Forum.

Wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn wir viele kreative Köpfe willkommen heissen dürfen die gemeinsam den Grundstein für einen würdigen Nachfolger des Spiels Zanzarah legen wollen.


-Cryptic-


----------



## Mothman (22. Oktober 2012)

Mmh. der Name vom Spiel sagt mir noch was. War das nicht das RPG mit der schicken SVGA-Grafik? 
Ich glaube dafür war damals mein Rechner zu schwach. Daher konnte ich es nicht spielen. 

EDIT:
Ups. Ich hab gerade mal gegoogelt und das Spiel glaube ich total verwechselt.^^
Sorry.

Wäre vielleicht nicht schlecht, wenn du hier auch ein paar Infos zum Spiel verlinkst, damit man weiß was gemeint ist.^^


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (22. Oktober 2012)

Hast Recht, gute Idee. 

Hier mal ein paar Hintergrund-Infos zum Spiel:

-= ZANZARAH =- a Game by Funatics Software GmbH
- Eine Welt der Phantasie, der Magie und des Kampfes -

Das Spiel kam 2002 in den Handel und bestach durch märchenhafte Kulissen, eine dichte Atmosphäre und diverse magische Wesen (Feen, Kobolde, Zwerge etc.). Man konnte sich eine kleine Feen-Armee erkämpfen und diese durch Siege gegen feindliche Feenwesen aufsteigen lassen, sodass sie neue Fähigkeiten erwerben konnten.
Sehr spaßige und vor allem kultige Sache, solltet jeder der es noch nicht gespielt hat und auf schön gemachte Spiele dieser Art steht unbedingt mal ausprobieren.
Lasst euch nicht täuschen: Es ist kein Kinderspiel per se sondern ist ebenso für erwachsene Spieler geeignet, da auch teils düstere Elemente darin vorkommen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (25. Oktober 2012)

Wir suchen übrigens keineswegs nur User mit Programmierkenntnissen oder so sondern allgemein kreative Menschen die gerne Teil eines solchen Projekts sein möchten. 

Wir freuen uns über jeden der sich - egal ob viel oder wenig - einbringen kann.


----------

